# Dead HVLP-Need Replacement



## zbalk (Jan 16, 2006)

I've owned and used a Wagner/Capspray CS 5000 HVLP for about 16 years, and it's finally quit. I never was satisfied with the performance, even with applying light materials, and except for having to buy a new sprayer, I'm relieved.
I have to purchase a replacement right away and am looking at four different, 4-stage models: the Graco 4900, Apollo 4000, Fuji 3004 Q4 and Titan TS50. I use my HVLP for remodeling and furniture and cabinet construction and spray virtually all finish materials.
Does anyone have experience with and opinions about any of these models. Any assistance is much appreciated. Zbalk


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Never used any of the models you mentioned, but have always heard good things about the Titan brand.


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

Nope, I'm an airless man myself. Really would like to get my hands on an HVLP to use on fine finishing of some things, but never had the opportunity....


----------



## ronny (Dec 7, 2005)

hey guys,
i just bought the ts50 titan from a friend,he paid like 1850.00 for it.did two small jobs with it.didnt have use for it and i stole this thing for 900 bucks.its a four stage and works like a dream so far,i just been using it for clear coats on trim so far.plus i purchased a needle set for it.four different size needles let you do anything,i think i can paint cars with this thing or spray muti-spec coatings too.sherwinn williams rep said i have the best hvlp on the market.it also came with 2 gallon pot on cart for bigger jobs.buy the titan,i have a titan airless too,660ex.that sprayer is a champion too!cant go wrong with titan.if not try a fugi,when i was researching hvlps,fuji seemed too be next in line.hope i helped a little,ive only ran oil paints and varnish so far.i bought it to do multi-spec work,havent had a multi-spec job yet,ill let you know.


----------



## painterofeveryt (Apr 8, 2005)

*I own an apollo ...*

used to own a graco-croix back in the day,the apollo is a far superior system and the customer service is outstanding! have sprayed satin impervo with no trouble at all,works perfectly everytime I use it! by the way I own the 800 apollo .Please tell me about the 4,000 cant find it on the site ,Thank You


----------

